# Chemical taste in my wine



## ugh (Apr 19, 2009)

I have 3 batches going since Sept. 2 cab and 1 pinot nior. All have cleared and I have added 1 Campden tablet per gallon. I tried some of each today and they all had this strange chemical taste.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 19, 2009)

YIKES, I am assuming these are kits, and I know very little about kits so very rarely do I get into threads concerning them. I am thinking the chemical taste may be from the additional sulfites. If I understand this will dissipate over time, but I am assuming you are looking to bottle and I don't know for sure if this will go away once bottled. Strange chemical taste doesn't really describe what you mean. I am sure some of the more senior makers may be able to give you more info, but you need to tell us a little more. What sort of chemical taste?

The reason I replied is to tell you "Don't Panic!"

Reply back and give a little more info on what you did and what you added from the begining. Degassing may help to allow this taste to dissipate.

Sorry I couldn't give you a definitive answer, but I can give you a reassurance.


----------



## ugh (Apr 19, 2009)

No not a kit. I made it from fresh must. I made the same thing last year and did not any sulfites at all and it came out perfect, So good that we drank it all. I think I will rack it again in a few weeks and then try to taste it again after a few weeks. I'm stumped as to what else to do. I do plan to bottle it some time in June. I'm hoping maybe to get together with WADE as he live one town over from me


----------



## Vanterax (Apr 19, 2009)

ugh said:


> I have added 1 Campden tablet per gallon.



Wow, that's sounds like a lot. My Campden bottle says 1 tablet per 4.5 gallons.

EDIT: Scratch that... I had to go check the bottle again. It's 1 tablet per 4.5 liters. My bad... I work in metric and I get confused at times.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you describe the taste? Did you test the pH and acidity of the must? Did you press the grapes yourself or buy sterile must? Pass along the history of the process and we'll see what we can dig up for you.


----------



## ugh (Apr 19, 2009)

> Did you test the pH and acidity of the must?


 No I didn't
It was sold as fresh must
I bought it locally in a 6 gallon container. Stirred it up as per the instructions and then after around 7 to 10 days I racked it and then again in 30 days or so leaving the sediment behind this time and the around 30 to 45 days racked it again this time adding the campden tablet at the rate of 1 for each gallon.It was clear at that point. Right now it is sitting in glass and has been since the first racking. I sanitized everything that touched the wine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2009)

Get rid of those campden tablets as they will get you in trouble. Its probably the campden tablets athat are giving you this flavor as Ive seen this before, some are actually stronger strenght and 3.5 tablets will equal 1/4 tsp of k-meta powder. That being said if you rack the wine a little non gently you should be fine as that racking will drive off some of the extra sulfites in your wine if that truly is the problem but I really dont think it is although I cant seem to think of anything else it could be given the details you have listed.


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with Wade. If you plan on making more wine I suggest get a pound of Potassium Metabisulfite. Campden tabs come in different strengths and can easily be Over Dosed


----------



## ugh (Apr 20, 2009)

I will try that then. Thanks. I hope I didn't ruin it.

The dosage on the bottle said one tablet per gallon.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Remember time is on your side.


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 20, 2009)

> I agree with Wade. If you plan on making more wine I suggest get a pound of Potassium Metabisulfite. Campden tabs come in different strengths and can easily be Over Dosed



I was told at the home brew shop that campden tablets are a safer and more reliable way to get the dose correct? Oh dear!


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats because they make more $$$ on tabs compaerd to 1# of k-meta LOL. If you know how to use measuring spoons or have agram scale you are good to go.


----------



## ugh (Apr 21, 2009)

The dosage on the bottle says 1 tablet per gallon equals approx. 30 ppm free SO2


----------



## ugh (Apr 25, 2009)

I racked it several times and I can't believe the difference. That chemical taste and that smell is just about all gone.  I also racked 5 gallons of Pinot Nior I have aging and found these crystals in the bottom of the carboy. I thought they were broken glass.Turns out they were tartaric crystals as far as I can tell. The wine seems to have mellowed quite a bit from when I tried it last.


----------



## Vanterax (Apr 25, 2009)

When I bottled my Pinot Noir 2 months ago, I thought it had a strong chemical taste as well. Now, it's only been 2 months and I tasted a bottle last night. The chemical taste is almost all gone and a very pleasant one is emerging. I am very pleased and it goes to show, age will fix it for you.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, that broken glass grindy material at the bottom is wine diamonds. Glad that your wines are really coming to life! Time is on your side when making wine!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 30, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Yep, that broken glass grindy material at the bottom is wine diamonds. Glad that your wines are really coming to life! Time is on your side when making wine!



yep totally agree. racking is a very simply way to get rid of the "bad" stuff. we rack wine up to 5~7 times to get it clear sometimes. rather that way than using a refining agent. the fish derived stuff works very fast though. bentonite works ok, but is probably easier on the wine since it is easier to rack off being clay.

hope it comes out tasty!


----------

